# Ansomone chinese pharma grade?



## jipilon74 (Jun 23, 2011)

Guys

I heart that Ansomone is in the moment the only pharma grade GH in China and they are using in the hospital and sell in the pharmacy is well.

So if you get legit Ansomone, is it maybe one of the best chances for get good chinese GH?

Anybody tried it?


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Nope from what I believe rather than being an 191 amino acid chain , ansomone is in fact 192 but you may be thinking that's a good thing however it's not cause from what I've read your body detects that extra bond as an impurity and attacks it therefore killing the whole ansomone peptide and you will form a resistance against it. Somebody correct me if I'm wrong?!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

KRIS_B said:


> Nope from what I believe rather than being an 191 amino acid chain , ansomone is in fact 192 but you may be thinking that's a good thing however it's not cause from what I've read your body detects that extra bond as an impurity and attacks it therefore killing the whole ansomone peptide and you will form a resistance against it. Somebody correct me if I'm wrong?!


this is not true and was a rumour started by the makers and sellers of Jintropin back in the day when Ansomone took half the market from them, with everything that was said by those claiming Ansomone was 192 not one lab test was produced??

Ansomone is used in chinese hospitals it would not be if it was 192aa, plus there is no real reason to produce 192aa as it is no cheaper than 191aa.......


----------



## jipilon74 (Jun 23, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> this is not true and was a rumour started by the makers and sellers of Jintropin back in the day when Ansomone took half the market from them, with everything that was said by those claiming Ansomone was 192 not one lab test was produced??
> 
> Ansomone is used in chinese hospitals it would not be if it was 192aa, plus there is no real reason to produce 192aa as it is no cheaper than 191aa.......


 Pscarb would you say that Ansomone is better choice than Hygetropin at the moment?


----------



## begal (Jan 27, 2005)

i wish this rummer would just die


----------



## begal (Jan 27, 2005)

i also us ansamone and have done for some time if i was to sum it up in a fairly and logicically

when im not using it i feel something is missing when im taking it don't feel its effects or any different

for me i miss it more when not taking it if that makes any sense but i don't feel its the wonder drug people expect but i only do 41u a day


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

I've used most hgh and ansomone was by far the best for me cramped hands and feed and great only comes in 40iu boxes only downside it's also preaty cheep


----------



## begal (Jan 27, 2005)

I've used most hgh and ansomone was by far the best for me cramped hands and feed and great only comes in 40iu boxes only downside it's also preaty cheep

lol why would it be a down side if its cheep


----------



## begal (Jan 27, 2005)

And they also do 100iu boxes mate that are blue instead of the red


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

jipilon74 said:


> Pscarb would you say that Ansomone is better choice than Hygetropin at the moment?


i cannot comment as i have not had any Ansomone for years.....so cannot compare.....


----------



## Chemical_doc (Mar 21, 2009)

They're really professional. I will tell you about quality in a few weeks


----------



## Kalliste73 (Nov 15, 2012)

4iu ED is not a very low dosage, mate.

you should have some sides i suppose...

when on jintropin, years agò, and i was @ 4iu ED i had water retention on legs and hands and a lot of other sides so i was feeling it so much!



begal said:


> i also us ansamone and have done for some time if i was to sum it up in a fairly and logicically
> 
> when im not using it i feel something is missing when im taking it don't feel its effects or any different
> 
> for me i miss it more when not taking it if that makes any sense but i don't feel its the wonder drug people expect but i only do 41u a day


----------



## begal (Jan 27, 2005)

only ever got pins and needles in the hands


----------



## begal (Jan 27, 2005)

Just out of interest why should i have had some sides??? not everyone gets the same sides off the same product

i also worked my way up from 2iu to 4 iu every day

For me personally i don't gage the the purity of gear gh or anything else by the sides i get

For instance i could be using sus with only prop in it, i might be injecting once a week and end up getting loads of acne from ****ty blood levels

well my gear must be good im getting acne but reality is iv got no long acting test in my shot so my gears **** and just propionate and oil

just a scenario


----------



## Kalliste73 (Nov 15, 2012)

ok , i was talking in general, obviously....

some sides, gear or HGH or others are quiete commons, not?


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Well i stand corrected then lol and I've been doing hgh for 4 months @ 5iu per day (kig,rips) and I've had pins and needles 3- 4 times. Would you say that's minimal?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

KRIS_B said:


> Well i stand corrected then lol and I've been doing hgh for 4 months @ 5iu per day (kig,rips) and I've had pins and needles 3- 4 times. Would you say that's minimal?


pins and needles is a sign you are using to much for your body to handle....


----------



## Jdc0430 (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm new to the game. Can you pm me for some advise?


----------

